# CPU köpfen!



## SeppiMontana (3. Oktober 2015)

*CPU köpfen!*

Hey Leute! Ich hab ein Video geguckt und mir erstmal gedacht: Is der bekloppt!? Ich hab nie davon gehört. Aber später testet er es (in nem weiteren Video mit Flüssigmetall) und das Ergebnis ist erstaunlich...
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU köpfen!*

Das Thema ist in unzähligen News und Threads die letzten Jahre schon durchgekaut worden dass wir keinen neuen dazu brauchen.

Wenn spezielle Fragen auftauchen bitte die alten Sammelthnreads weiter nutzen.


----------

